# Nikoking's Signature and Avatar Shop. Free!



## NikoKing (Jun 24, 2011)

*I personally prefer you credit me so people know I made that signature.  It's not required, but it's helpful for me  *

*MY GALLERY THREAD* http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?58979-NikoKing-s-Gallery-of-GFX.-Free-Sigs.
*REQUEST STATUS*


Spoiler: Info



PaJami-Have not started


I'm setting up a place to take requests, rather than my gallery thread.

Request Info:
Give me time to do the sigs!  I don't have all the time in the world  .

Render:
Text:
Size:
Other Details:

Questions:
Q: What is a render and where can I find one?
A: A render is the main character of a signature. The signature is based around it in other words.





In this signature Derrick Rose is the render.  See what I mean?
You can find renders at these sites:
http://www.officialpsds.com/
http://planetrenders.net/
http://s137.photobucket.com/albums/q239/Friartown/
Heck, even use Google!

Q: Will you use a crappy render in your sig?
A: Probably not  . I want HQ signatures and not ones with choppy renders in them.

Q: How much do I have to pay?
A: It's free  .


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 24, 2011)

Render: http://image.jeuxvideo.com/images/p3/s/o/sonic-generations-playstation-3-ps3-1303129557-001.jpg
Text: Sonic Generations: A Blast from the Past!
Size: Any size that you feel is appropriate
Other Details: None.
*Optional* I would like a Sonic Generations based desktop background, I will be extra patient for this and my resolution is 1024x768 and if you choose to do this, I don't want any text on it, just the logo of the game please.


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 24, 2011)

JasonBurrows said:


> Render: http://image.jeuxvideo.com/images/p3/s/o/sonic-generations-playstation-3-ps3-1303129557-001.jpg
> Text: Sonic Generations: A Blast from the Past!
> Size: Any size that you feel is appropriate
> Other Details: None.
> *Optional* I would like a Sonic Generations based desktop background, I will be extra patient for this and my resolution is 1024x768 and if you choose to do this, I don't want any text on it, just the logo of the game please.


here it is:




http://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff382/ChiTownBro54/sonicsig.png

I'll PM you the wallpaper  .


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Jun 25, 2011)

Render: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Text: I heard you leik knee's
 Size: any will be good
 Other Details: none

thank you.


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 25, 2011)

Typhlosion said:


> Render:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 




http://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff382/ChiTownBro54/typhlosionsig.png

here ya go


----------



## Siegfried (Jun 27, 2011)

Render: http://planetrenders.net/renders/albums/userpics/617564/normal_2.png

Text: Siegfried, Fifth Fist! 

Size: Doesn't matter

Other Details: None

Thanks


----------



## Massimo (Jun 28, 2011)

Render:http://planetrenders.net/renders/albums/userpics/408056/normal_metroidsamus.png
Text: MASSIMO.
Size:  Any
Other Details: Can you make the predominant color blue?  

Thank you!


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 28, 2011)

Massimo said:


> Render:http://planetrenders.net/renders/albums/userpics/408056/normal_metroidsamus.png
> Text: MASSIMO.
> Size:  Any
> Other Details: Can you make the predominant color blue?
> ...







http://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff382/ChiTownBro54/samussig.png
here you go


----------



## Massimo (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you!!

I'm sorry to be picky but..  Do you think you can make it blue? :b  That's my favorite color.  If it not then that's totally fine.  I'll more than gladly use the original.


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 28, 2011)

Massimo said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> I'm sorry to be picky but..  Do you think you can make it blue? :b  That's my favorite color.  If it not then that's totally fine.  I'll more than gladly use the original.


 
sure, it's an easy fix  .


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 28, 2011)

here it is with a spice of blue in it.


----------



## Massimo (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh that is beautiful.  Thank you so much!!


----------



## PoxyLemon (Jun 28, 2011)

Render: http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u215/juanx1000/renders/Khr/Tsuna-will.png
Text: Vongola... Sky
Size: Any


----------



## PaJami (Jun 28, 2011)

Render: http://26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lmgp0gTDSD1qdy8ibo1_500.png
Text: My Little Fortress: Teamwork is Magic
Size: Whatever you feel appropriate
Other Details: Make it look cool  If you could spread out the ponies instead of keeping them all in one area (like on the render), I will give you a few extra bells (granted, I'm not rich, but it's better than nothing!)


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 28, 2011)

PaJami said:


> Render: http://26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lmgp0gTDSD1qdy8ibo1_500.png
> Text: My Little Fortress: Teamwork is Magic
> Size: Whatever you feel appropriate
> Other Details: Make it look cool  If you could spread out the ponies instead of keeping them all in one area (like on the render), I will give you a few extra bells (granted, I'm not rich, but it's better than nothing!)


eh, no offense but I'm not good with multiple renders D: I can do 2 ponies at most probably


----------



## Yokie (Jun 28, 2011)

Render: (Ihttp://image.jeuxvideo.com/images/p3/s/o/sonic-generations-playstation-3-ps3-1303129557-001.jpg hope this will do) http://i54.tinypic.com/wvevyw.png
Text: Yokie
Size: Any size that you find appropriate.
Other Details: Add a little light source on the ring.


----------



## Laharl (Jun 28, 2011)

Render: http://i.neoseeker.com/mgv/420572-mhdude/572/16/8978909_p0_display.jpg
Text:
Size: Any size would be perfectly ok
Other Details: I'm not too picky, I'm new to the forum and your signatures look fantastic, and if you'd like to you could work on other peoples' before mine because I wouldn't like to but in too much while senior members are requesting


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 28, 2011)

Yokie said:


> Render: (Ihttp://image.jeuxvideo.com/images/p3/s/o/sonic-generations-playstation-3-ps3-1303129557-001.jpg hope this will do) http://i54.tinypic.com/wvevyw.png
> Text: Yokie
> Size: Any size that you find appropriate.
> Other Details: Add a little light source on the ring.


it can do 
updating request status on first post


----------



## PaJami (Jun 29, 2011)

NikoKing said:


> eh, no offense but I'm not good with multiple renders D: I can do 2 ponies at most probably


 
No problem. Let's scratch that idea and try a different one then!
Render: http://i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss218/cornman64/Welcometotheherd.png (I can't find a rendered version of this picture... If you can't render it, I'll find something else )
Text: Welcome to the herd!
Size: Whatever works
Other details: Could you make the text look creepy? Like a creepy red font, maybe that casts a shadow?


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 29, 2011)

Sigs are done:
PoxyLemon:




http://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff382/ChiTownBro54/vongolasig.png

Yokie:




http://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff382/ChiTownBro54/yokiesig.png

@Jami: I could render it, but it would be low quality.  The signature would be less appealing, but I can use it if you want it  .


----------



## Yokie (Jun 29, 2011)

NikoKing said:


> Sigs are done:
> 
> Yokie:
> 
> ...



It looks awesome, thank you. =P


----------



## PaJami (Jun 29, 2011)

NikoKing said:


> Sigs are done:
> PoxyLemon:
> 
> 
> ...


 
I can live with it  Low quality is better than no quality!


----------



## twinkinator (Jun 29, 2011)

Render: http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...tx=95&ty=84&page=1&ndsp=23&ved=1t:429,r:9,s:0
Text: twinkinator
Size: Whatever is standard.
Other details: Do your best.


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 29, 2011)

IMPORTANT: I'm leaving for Oregon for a week and a half.  The requests will be delayed until around July 11th/12th.


----------



## AnimalCrossin4life-xxx- (Jul 2, 2011)

Thats really good


----------



## Ryan (Jul 4, 2011)

Render: http://host.trivialbeing.org/up/transformers-20090528-sideways-render-big.jpg
Text: Ryan
Color: Grey, black, and red.
Size: Standard
Details: Do your best.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm back from my trip from Oregon, but I really just want to take a break with the signature making for 2-3 days. It's only a few days, and I've been enjoying the GFX break from the trip I had.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 9, 2011)

NikoKing said:


> I'm back from my trip from Oregon.


How was it NikoKing?


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 9, 2011)

JasonBurrows said:


> How was it NikoKing?


 pretty good


----------



## Fillfall (Jul 12, 2011)

Render:http://www.mariowiki.com/images/thumb/8/87/MKwii_Bob-omb.jpg/200px-MKwii_Bob-omb.jpg
 Text:Fillfall
Dat sploding guy
 Size: Any size you prefer
 Other Details: Can you make it kinda dark, but also look kinda exploding?


----------



## Jake (Jul 12, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> Render:http://www.mariowiki.com/images/thumb/8/87/MKwii_Bob-omb.jpg/200px-MKwii_Bob-omb.jpg
> Text:Fillfall
> Dat sploding guy
> Size: Any size you prefer
> Other Details: Can you make it kinda dark, but also look kinda exploding?


 
First it was Magikarp, and now it's Bom-Ombs...

either way, they're both cute :3



Could you also do me a sexy Bidoof one. I don't really have any specifications so I don't want to use the order form. It's kinda like a trial, I want to see how you go, then I might pay you 200 TBT bells to make me another one.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 12, 2011)

here you guys go:









http://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff382/ChiTownBro54/fillfallsig.png


----------



## twinkinator (Jul 16, 2011)

twinkinator said:


> Render: http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...tx=95&ty=84&page=1&ndsp=23&ved=1t:429,r:9,s:0
> Text: twinkinator
> Size: Whatever is standard.
> Other details: Do your best.


 
Not meaning to be rude, but how's mine doing?


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 17, 2011)

twinkinator said:


> Not meaning to be rude, but how's mine doing?


i've been trying to figure out how to implement that render in a sig still.  I got an idea recently, and started it so it should be done pretty soon.


----------



## Marcus (Jul 17, 2011)

Render: http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...1&ndsp=28&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:0&biw=1600&bih=799
Text: "Marcus" and "Watch Out"
Size: 400x150
Other Details: If possible I would really like the "Watch Out" text to be quite subtle in the signature. Everything else is up to you.
Good luck!


----------



## twinkinator (Jul 18, 2011)

NikoKing said:


> i've been trying to figure out how to implement that render in a sig still.  I got an idea recently, and started it so it should be done pretty soon.


 
Will it work? I can find another one if you need.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 19, 2011)

so sorry for the long delay bro, I've been busy these past few days until today. the render works, I just usually don't use renders that flow like the mario render does but it was still usable.




[IMG]http://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff382/ChiTownBro54/twinksig-2.png[/IMG]


----------



## Thunder (Jul 19, 2011)

These are pretty good, Niko 

Keep it up.


----------



## twinkinator (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks so much! It looks amazing!


----------



## MollyCrossing (Jul 21, 2011)

Render: http://blogmedia.dramafever.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/20100726_totoro.jpg
Text: I saw it a giant Totoro
Size: any size i dont mind
Other details: Around can you make it a sort of green so it looks like he is in a tree or bush  thanks much


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 23, 2011)

MollyCrossing said:


> Render: http://blogmedia.dramafever.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/20100726_totoro.jpg
> Text: I saw it a giant Totoro
> Size: any size i dont mind
> Other details: Around can you make it a sort of green so it looks like he is in a tree or bush  thanks much


photoshop is being dumb with the picture file.  can you find another picture of totoro that will work with photoshop? try to find a .png picture (just look at the end of the picture url)


----------



## MollyCrossing (Jul 23, 2011)

NikoKing said:


> photoshop is being dumb with the picture file.  can you find another picture of totoro that will work with photoshop? try to find a .png picture (just look at the end of the picture url)


 
Kk no prob


----------



## MollyCrossing (Jul 23, 2011)

Here it is 

http://www.dailywp.com/community/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/64totoro.png


----------



## PaJami (Jul 23, 2011)

Say, Niko... I hate to be a bother, but I'm just curious as to how mine's coming along.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 23, 2011)

PaJami said:


> Say, Niko... I hate to be a bother, but I'm just curious as to how mine's coming along.


 
good although I'm not the greatest at rendering lol


----------



## MasterC (Jul 24, 2011)

NikoKing said:


> good although I'm not the greatest at rendering lol


 
Reminds me when I try to render with the Paths tool.But I end up with a selection going across the photo.


----------



## Sheldon (Jul 26, 2011)

Render- kid Icurus
Text- ~Sheldon~ 
            Nintendo Freak
Size- whatever seems right


----------



## Skipper82342 (Jul 27, 2011)

Render:http://yoshi.2yr.net/pics/super-mario-strikers-yoshi.jpg
 Text:Skipper82342
 Size:What ever seems right
 Other Details: Do your best


----------



## Internetakias (Jul 27, 2011)

Skipper82342 said:


> Render:http://yoshi.2yr.net/pics/super-mario-strikers-yoshi.jpg
> Text:Skipper82342
> Size:What ever seems right
> Other Details: Do your best


 Here's the correct link http://www.yoshiart.com/view.php?image=super-mario-strikers-yoshi.jpg


----------



## PoxyLemon (Jul 27, 2011)

Some good sigs man, keep it up


----------



## PoxyLemon (Jul 28, 2011)

Render:http://www.shortoftheweek.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/adventure-time-2.jpg
Text:Adventure Time
Size: Normal Sig Size
Other Details: Very bright and vibrant colours, make sure the you get Finn and Jake (Boy and Dog in the middle) as the focal point, NO flushed colours.


----------



## toshiwoshi (Jul 28, 2011)

i hate to bother you, but is there any way you could make one for me please?
Render:http://images.wikia.com/tokyomewmewfanfic/images/1/17/Cast.jpg
size: Standard
Text: "Toshiwoshi" and " Nya"

i have no problem with credits to you, and i could even give you some bells to use on the forums, i don't use them anyway.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 28, 2011)

I've been pretty busy lately, hence my inactive stance on TBT recently.  I will get to the sigs as soon as I can, but sigs are very hard to do (I'm a perfectionist ).  Give me some time, and I think I can get some done tonight. If not tonight, then definitely tomorrow or 2 days for sure.  Sorry to be disappointing to some of you that really want signatures, and I will get to them in time. btw I'm almost done with Jami's sig.


----------



## toshiwoshi (Jul 28, 2011)

i don't mind waiting 
i'm a perfectionist too


----------



## Animalz (Aug 3, 2011)

Render: http://www.contactmusic.com/new/home.nsf/lookup/lug4x18x04x02xg/$file/lug4x18x04x02xg.jpg

Size: Standered.
Text: none
Details: Try to make it dark looking and ghostly and creepy. like hes running away from something. and do your best!


----------



## solarshadow (Aug 4, 2011)

Render: http://img.karaoke-lyrics.net/img/artists/11693/busted-93080.png
Text : what are you looking at?
Size : standard
Other : None

Cheers in advance!


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 5, 2011)

again more life hold-ups.  for the past week I've been dealing with a swollen throat that's really annoyed me (ala the damn cinnamon challenge and stomach acid issues).  It's getting better though which obviously is good news.  I've also been taking driver's ed which will take up all of August so I don't have as much time as I did in July. when my throat gets better and I'm not dealing with driver's ed I'll get to the sigs.  Expect the deadline to be by my bday (September 5th) when I'm done with driver's ed and my throat should be 100%. Thanks for understanding my recent issues (I hope  ).


----------



## Skipper82342 (Aug 7, 2011)

no thats the wrong link


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 7, 2011)

Deadline to request sigs?


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 10, 2011)

Hello NikoKing.
Could you add the Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time 3D logo on to this signature, but make it smaller so it can fit to the left of Hyrule Castle please.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Aug 12, 2011)

Render: http://files.myopera.com/jhorman93/albums/7451972/Ezio render - AC revelations.png
Text: BrokenDreamz
Size: Any size works fine, just not overly huge.
Other Details: None.

Get it done when you are able to. No rush.


----------



## PoxyLemon (Sep 18, 2011)

bumpy ride XD


----------



## ThatACfan (Sep 18, 2011)

Hey, Could I get a sig of the aurora borealis in animal crossing sky in winter and just have it say my name:
ThatACFan


----------



## TOMO NOOKS (Feb 3, 2012)

Render:http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSTWEuoW5XxwxEXK1NHnNad7xq-U_AOJYo3mWzB7Ddp2ruZrN18lsPO3Q just the right part
Text:animal crossing 3ds. possibly a rendor but if it lowers quality dont
Size: about the size of a standed sigy  
Other Details:use screen shots of ac3ds in backround 

if you can find a better rendor of a AC3ds boy can you please put it in


----------



## Fillfall (Feb 3, 2012)

TOMO NOOKS said:


> Render:http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSTWEuoW5XxwxEXK1NHnNad7xq-U_AOJYo3mWzB7Ddp2ruZrN18lsPO3Q just the right part
> Text:animal crossing 3ds. possibly a rendor but if it lowers quality dont
> Size: about the size of a standed sigy
> Other Details:use screen shots of ac3ds in backround
> ...



How can you not notice that this thread haven't been posted in since September?


----------



## Rover AC (Feb 3, 2012)

The moderators are gonna warn him about this...


----------



## TOMO NOOKS (Feb 8, 2012)

sorry


----------

